# Gray Patch in Bermuda



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

Any ideas on this? Moved in to the property in Jan and saw this, was hoping it would green up with the rest of the lawn. It's not.  We've had heavy rains and steady rains since Jan too.

It was here before I started caring for the lawn, but I don't think it's grown any.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Dig to see if you have grubs.


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks @g-man I think you might be on to something. I hadn't considered grubs, but am thinking you could be right. What little digging we've done in our plant beds and mulch since we moved in has turned up quite a few white grubs. We've also been swarmed with June Bugs.

I'll do more investigating and may lay down some grub control in July when Aggie-Turf recommends for our area.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Aggie turf might not be right. Grubex (a season long control) should go down now. Take a shovel and dig a little in that area. If you see more than 10 grubs/sqft, you have a problem.


----------

